# How Do I Make Rockers?



## stevewoody (Oct 22, 2011)

I need to repair a rocking chair. The "rockers" are broken.
I think they are usually made on a band saw, but I don't have one.
Do you think I could make them with a router and circle jig?
How do I make a circle jig with a 42" radius?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You could use your table saw to cut many thin strips (about 1/8 inch) and make a fixture so you could glue them back together bent around the fixture to form the correct rocker shape. Making them this way would provide a stronger rocker than one that was cut from a straight board using a band saw because the grain would follow the shape of the rocker. Since this is a router forum I'll add that you can use a router to round over the edges and clean up the shape of the rockers once they are glued up.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you aren't using a material thicker than a pattern tracing router bit is long you can cut the new ones close to size and finish them with the router. If you can piece one of the old rockers back together you could use it for a template.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You can always use 1/8" or 3/16" thick, good plywood plus glue and use blocks to bend the plywood into the shape you need, the grain of the wood is a big deal for the rocker part..
"How do I make a circle jig with a 42" radius?"
Not a big deal if you want to use your router , pull out a board/plywood mount your router at one end of it and drill a hole at the other end, pull your tape out and from the edge of the bit (at 21" ) drill a hole for a pivot point.

===



steve1123 said:


> I need to repair a rocking chair. The "rockers" are broken.
> I think they are usually made on a band saw, but I don't have one.
> Do you think I could make them with a router and circle jig?
> How do I make a circle jig with a 42" radius?
> Thanks for your help!!


----------



## stevewoody (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks a ton everybody! It is cool to get so many great ideas! It makes me think of other projects I could do.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

steve1123 said:


> I need to repair a rocking chair. The "rockers" are broken.
> I think they are usually made on a band saw, but I don't have one.
> Do you think I could make them with a router and circle jig?
> How do I make a circle jig with a 42" radius?
> Thanks for your help!!


Have you thought of using a jig saw? They do a fair job.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

As Charley said take a hardwood board and slice it into thin strips 3 to 6 mil the required width and a little longer than required and sand smooth Make a jug or use old runner to make the required curve .Use a good wood glue bend the peices to fit the jig then clamp them so they follow the required line. Most rockers have a flat spot at the ends so they won't let you fall backwards . Have helped neighbour make rockers for rocking horses that stand 42 inches at saddle these are 60 inches long
Andy


----------

